# 52/52 challenge



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 14, 2011)

I was sure hoping the Browtine would beable to get on and run this one the last of the 52 CHALLENGE I tip my hat to him for getting this started  but seeings he can't I wanted to make this as easy as possible and would like to see even those who haven't or only been limited to posting now and then to try their hands at MUSHIN a shot for the last one. 

So let's try this 

SHOOT A CAN 

any kind of can a beer can, soda can or bean can maybe even an old milk can just join in for the last week and THANKS again BT for making this possible 

Remember only one pic and it has to have been takin during this week 

I've enjoyed this and THANKS for letting me be part of it


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 14, 2011)

Well it's only one picture. You get to pick which can you want to look at. The can on top of Prince Albert is a Maxwell House Tea can. It's in rough shape but with a close up you can read it.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Just now gettin' online. This should be interesting! 

Oh and y'all made this what it is!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure about you but one of my favorite CANS  also known as the libary or reading room Yea Keebs you got to admit and say that I ain't Jusssssssssss right but this is one important CAN


----------



## quinn (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow!thanks mike i coulda went my whole life without that image!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike!  I thought you said shoot - not toot!
Thank goodness you was on the other side of the camera!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2011)

*Father's Day Tribute*

My dad drank National Bohemian beer all his life.  When he passed away ten years ago, my brother and I found his last six pack in the basement fridge with one can missing.  I'm sure he enjoyed that last beer before going into the hospital.
So we each drank one beer and decided to keep one each to remember him.  When we saw that last beer sitting alone, we both knew where it was going.  Just before closing his casket for the final time, we slipped an icy cold can into dad's hand.
The can in this photo sits among my treasures in my hunting room - it brings a smile to my face each time I see it.  
So this is for you dad -  - Happy Father's Day!
I can only hope that some day when I meet St. Peter at the pearly gates he looks at me and says, "Come on in.  Your dad is waiting for you at the bar with a cold Natty Bo."


----------



## carver (Jun 16, 2011)

Quite the tribute Dennis,I like it.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a great story to go along with your pic!

And if I don't check back in before this thread is locked I want to say that I've enjoyed the heck out of this challenge and seeing what you all contributed!!!


----------



## Niner (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope we can continue doing this sort of thing.  Since I found this, I have really liked it.  Keeps the mind working thinking about what to shoot for the challenge.

I thought for a bit on this week's challenge of a "can".  I thought I'd try to end it on a "sportsman's note" with an old can of reloading powder.  Most of the powder companies nowadays use plastic containers.......


----------



## carver (Jun 18, 2011)

*Used A lot*

back in the day.





I too have enjoyed the challenge and the photos,Thanks to all and thank you Browtine.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 18, 2011)

*Ran over and laying on the road*





Thanks Browtine,this has been fun.Thanks to everyone for the great comments.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Browtine for running the challenge (and Mike for assisting).  It has been a lot of fun.  Everyone did a great job with their shots!  Thanks all for sharing!


----------

